# Purple stems



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

Around 12 inches tall has purple stems wondering what is going on with this. [emoji13] and when can this go on 12 and 12? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1413316750160.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2014)

Is it a clone or a plant from seed?  If from seed how long has it been vegging?  It looks like you have alternating nodes so it can go to 12/12 anytime.


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

It is a clone from the dispensary. Supposed to be a certain height or no


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2014)

It doesn't have to be a certain height but the longer you veg the better you should yield.


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay so what height would be a good yield


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

This plant is blueberry skunk is there anything wrong with the purple


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2014)

It's not so much about height as it is about bud sites you veg. Usually we train them to stay short and get wide.  Then we flip them.   Check out the beginner's section if this is your first grow.


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay I will be sure to do that thank you for all your help


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

How do I get to the beginners section


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2014)

shell42093 said:


> Okay I will be sure to do that thank you for all your help



No problem.  Feel free to ask questions about anything that you don't understand.


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

What's the average yield of a plant


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2014)

shell42093 said:


> How do I get to the beginners section



This is the beginner's section.  I meant the sticky.   Click here >http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68440


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

Another question I have is the pH level supposed to be 7 or 6.5


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Shell, welcome to The Passion  We need to know a few things about your grow in order to help you better. First let me answer your questions: There isn't an "average yield" for any MJ plants. They are genetically predisposed to grow to a certain height in nature and iff all the conditions are right, they will yield to their predetermined amount. That can beany amount from a couple oz (dry weight) from an auto-flowering Indica to several pounds from a 16' tall hybrid Sativa. What we try to do as growers is optimize our environments to allow our plants to grow as healthy and happy as possible, then they will yield to their potential for the given amount of growth of the plant and the amount of optimum elements of their environment.  Now that I have you totally confused, I will say that there isn't a good way to say how much a given plant will yield unless you have grown it under a certain set of repeatable conditions. 

What we try to do is decide how much you want to get on a yearly or monthly basis, and then compare that to the space that you can use for growing. If you are in a state where you can grow outside then you can grow them to be much larger but if you are going to do an indoor grow then we will need to know how big of a space you have available to use.
Your question on pH: it depends on the type of medium that you are growing in. For organic growing in either organic soil or soilless medium, you will try to maintain around 6.5-6.8; for synthetic soilless medium grows, you will need to keep the pH lower around 6.0-6.5; and for hydro you try to stay in a range from 5.3-6.2 with an ideal static number of 5.8

So to the info we need to help you; how much would you like to get on a monthly basis? Are you wanting to grow many plants in a large space or just a couple plants to serve your personal needs? How much knowledge do you have for growing MJ? what kind of soil are you using? Do you plan to grow indoors? Do you have any lights for growing? What kinds. How big of a space can you devote to the grow? Do you have any nutrients ffor feeding your plants?

There is an enormous amount of knowledge to absorb for growing even for personal use. It can be quite intimidating but I don't want to discourage you. We are here to help each other and enjoy the love of this hobby that we share with each other as a community. So if you have questions, don't be afraid to ask


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would like to get 4 to 6 ounces. I'm a caregiver for one person and then of course for myself I have a little knowledge of about growing and Jay but not much I am using Pro mix soil . I plan to grow indoors. Yes I have lights. What kind of lights I have are at 5 and HPS 1000 watt yes I have nutrients for feeding my plant. I have Fox Farm and seafood nutrients. Thank you for answering all my questions I will be sure to let you guys know


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would hope to exceed the yield amount . Well I burn my plant if I put it under the thousand watt by itself


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2014)

If we are talking about the same plant in your other thread then 4 to 6 ounces is out of the question.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2014)

I wouldn't put it under the 1K just yet as that is more ffor flowering and you need to do some serious vegging to get several oz off one plant. How big is the space that you have for it to veg/flower?


----------



## BBgrl0887 (Oct 14, 2014)

As long as you take advice from Hushpuppy you will do just fine. Me and my gf and first timers and he has been extremely helpful, do as he says and you won't have any problems. He has been helping us for a lil while now and we have learned so much, we never thought there was this much info for growing so boy were we taken by surprise lol. But follow his instructions and good luck. I have learned so much more from his advice then I did from reading everything I have, jst something to keep in mind. He is very smart and knowledgeable when it comes to MJ, he knos his stuff.


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

I will be flowering in a small walk in closet


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hamster Lewis I am talking about my clone. Which is blueberry skunk


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 14, 2014)

Another question I have. Should I be cutting the leaves are known as fan leaves. If so which ones and how often


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2014)

No you definitely don't want to cut any leaves off. Those big "fan" leaves are the solar panels that power the chemical reactions that are used to build those special chemicals that we want. The only time you remove leaves is when they are yellowed, withered, and falling off the stem. You may have read about some people trimming the bottoms of their plants in flower. That is a method known as "lollipopping" which is when the plants are in flower, you remove those leaves and stems that are buried beneath the canopy of the plant where they don't get light and have no chance of reaching the light. That is something you can look in to later when you reach flowering.

How big is this closet in feet? length width and height. Closets are good locations to grow, especially if they are pretty big, however, they usually lack ventilation which is critical to a healthy, productive grow. Are you doing both the veg and flower in this space?


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 15, 2014)

No I'm doing the veg in a only little bit smaller area in my bedroom. But the flowering will be done in the closet I I would say the closet is 4 by 6


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 15, 2014)

The height is pretty much out there and I'm going to ventilate thru my attic


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hi Shell, welcome to The Passion  We need to know a few things about your grow in order to help you better. First let me answer your questions: There isn't an "average yield" for any MJ plants. They are genetically predisposed to grow to a certain height in nature and iff all the conditions are right, they will yield to their predetermined amount. That can beany amount from a couple oz (dry weight) from an auto-flowering Indica to several pounds from a 16' tall hybrid Sativa. What we try to do as growers is optimize our environments to allow our plants to grow as healthy and happy as possible, then they will yield to their potential for the given amount of growth of the plant and the amount of optimum elements of their environment.  Now that I have you totally confused, I will say that there isn't a good way to say how much a given plant will yield unless you have grown it under a certain set of repeatable conditions.
> 
> What we try to do is decide how much you want to get on a yearly or monthly basis, and then compare that to the space that you can use for growing. If you are in a state where you can grow outside then you can grow them to be much larger but if you are going to do an indoor grow then we will need to know how big of a space you have available to use.
> Your question on pH: it depends on the type of medium that you are growing in. For organic growing in either organic soil or soilless medium, you will try to maintain around 6.5-6.8; for synthetic soilless medium grows, you will need to keep the pH lower around 6.0-6.5; and for hydro you try to stay in a range from 5.3-6.2 with an ideal static number of 5.8
> ...


Wow shoulda have bothered you too when i was a noob noob.. lol now im just a few months older but still noobish lol good info by the way thanx cuz i wrote it down lol i dont rememebr things very easily thank yaaahahhhh :mouthout: :happaayyy: :coffee:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2014)

SNWbunie; You are quite welcome. Any time you have questions just ask. If I don't have the answer, one of the many experienced growers here will have the answers. 

Shell; While exhausting through the attic is a good idea, you have to be careful to make sure your attic has good ventilation as well or you will build up moisture within the attic space that can breed mildew. Also remember that in order to exhaust air out of the house, you will have to allow air to also come in or you will cause a vacuum lock that will keep the space from breathing. Iff you have central air conditioning, many times it has an opening in the ductwork to the outside to prevent the vacuum lock ffrom happening, but you need to test this to be sure.


----------



## shell42093 (Oct 15, 2014)

OK thanks so much and I will be sure to ask if I hav e any questions


----------

